# July 2018 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Aug 6, 2018)

Another month of great photos.  Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

1. "A few from a camping trip" by @Evertking






 2. "The Bus Counter" by @Black_Square





 3. "s i l h o u e t t e" by @Sil





 4. "Monochrome" by @zombiesniper





 5. "Rocky Mountain Milky Way" by @kalgra





 6. "Osprey doing a high banked turn" by @HavToNo





 7. "Son #2" by @tirediron





 8. "Sunrise over woodbine beach" by @Philmar





 9. "Milan tram street car" by @Philmar





10. "A Few From Today" by @Evertking





11. "#1 from Single Speedlight outdoors" by @deggimatt





12. ** Photographer has withdrawn from the contest **

13. "The Cathedral of St John the Baptist" by @Parker219





14. "#1 from Thresher People" by @jcdeboever


----------



## Peeb (Aug 6, 2018)

Wow! This gets more difficult every month- so many worthy nominees.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 6, 2018)

Very nice set of images.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 6, 2018)

I have voted, well done to you all........


----------



## Fujidave (Aug 6, 2018)

Very hard choice with so many fantastic images, imo all are winners plus just voted.


----------



## Sil (Aug 7, 2018)

I voted ... no doubt .... I do not know if I can express in this section photos and opinion ...


----------



## fishing4sanity (Aug 7, 2018)

I was going to go with this one, but then I looked closer at that one, then I looked at another one ....... one vote isn't enough. Great group of photos!


----------



## Designer (Aug 7, 2018)

Sil said:


> I voted ... no doubt .... I do not know if I can express in this section photos and opinion ...


It is preferred that you go to the thread in which the photograph was originally posted.  That is where you should insert your comments on any particular photo.

In general, my method of deciding which gets my vote is; I consider how difficult it is to get the shot, and how well it is done.  That includes subject, frame, exposure, etc.


----------

